# I Did Some Canning Today...



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Well, I haven't been on much these past two months. I have been going to school 5 times a day, 3 days of which I'm going 8am-8pm with a two hour break in between!

I have had time to can a few things. I canned pickled beets last week and today I made pickled green beans in garlic and jalapenos.










and I had time to play in the garden today. I found this guy lounging around.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I can carrots and jalapenos with the typical canning spices. Are the beans good? I also did some pickled radishes surprisingly tasty!


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

The beans are good! I used 3 different kinds today.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

pickled beans are the family's fav


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Great job IrritatedWithUS, especially with your busy days!


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

wow irritated, you are a high energy person! Good work and the little frog is precious. I think I'd like to try pickled beans..........


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for pictures,looks good . Soon as we get good at canning,I want to pickle too.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice job!

Question - when canning beans, do you add a crisper ingredient like you do with pickles?

I too have been canning. 2-3 times each week, mainly tomato products.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

If the beans are fresh, you don't need to add any kind of crisper ingredient. And when I mean fresh, it means they were picked that day.

I also do not add crisping agents to pickles, find that soaking them in ice water for several hours does a good job. Maybe not quite as "crisp" as I'd like them, but crisp enough to avoid the additional chemicals.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. Looks good enough to eat.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

bczoom said:


> Nice job!
> 
> Question - when canning beans, do you add a crisper ingredient like you do with pickles?
> 
> I too have been canning. 2-3 times each week, mainly tomato products.


Nope, I picked them and then cleaned them and canned them within 2 hours


----------



## Urmomma (Jun 6, 2014)

3 pints of cherry jam. Bought more beans. I'm going to try canning dry beans maybe tomorrow. HEB has cherries for $2 per pound which is a great buy for south tx


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Thanks for pictures,looks good . Soon as we get good at canning,I want to pickle too.


Pickling anything is easier than canning.
I pickled some B&B pickles yesterday. So easy and not time consuming AND you can't mess up B&B pickles...or pickled squash...or green tomato relish...or pickled beets......or jalapenos.
Well, you get the point!!


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

We put up ourfirst batch of b&bs of the year. Tomatos tomorrow. We did beets about a month ago.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

JayJay said:


> Pickling anything is easier than canning.
> I pickled some B&B pickles yesterday. So easy and not time consuming AND you can't mess up B&B pickles...or pickled squash...or green tomato relish...or pickled beets......or jalapenos.
> Well, you get the point!!


Do u water bath your b &'s and if so how long?


----------

